# Telling sex



## BusyMum (Oct 28, 2008)

So how do I tell the sex of my birds... I have been told that if they talk all the time, they are male?? Smoky doesnt actually "say" anything yet, but he dribbles all day long, whistling and making funny noises....

Also if they are female, will the mimic and talk?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Females are less likely to talk but it does happen. Males are far more likely to be the all day noise makers. If you have pictures we may be able to tell from that. Some mutations make that difficult but not many.


----------



## BusyMum (Oct 28, 2008)

I will have to get some pictures... And they both "talk" nearly all day.... One is more "talkative" than the other...


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds like boys! Females will make noise but usually single syllables. The males seem to be running the scales.


----------



## BusyMum (Oct 28, 2008)

OK, well I will have to get moving and post some pics of the 2.... cheers for all your help...


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

if they're Normal Greys Males have Bright Yellow Heads 

Like This 










A Normal Grey Female looks like this 










Normal White Face Male would look like this 











Normal White Face Female Would look like this 










Those are the 2 mutations that are easily sexed just by looking at them once you get past Those 2 mutations it gets a bit Harder 

and of course they'd have to be a year old to have their adult colors (some get their adult colors at 6 months though But if they're a year or older its a lot easier.)


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They sound like boys to me, picture would help of course


----------



## Laurierae (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry to barge into your post but I wanna know my birds sex. I have a picture but it's not that great. Looking at the pictures posted before, I'd say Coco is a boy.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

its kinda hard to tell with that pic....he looks like a cinnamon with a yellow face which would make him a male.....does he whistle and talk??


----------



## Laurierae (Nov 3, 2008)

That's a definate and he's quite loud.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks like...acts like...a boy!


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

my Maui is cinnamon with a yellow head... and she´s a female... she´s also very lighly pied... you can see in my siggy...

she´s also loud when she wants to... but she does not whistle like males... I mean it´s a more chirp sound.. and no talk... 

does your "boy" really whistles whistle or just chirps loud... very cute by the way


----------



## Laurierae (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm sure it's whistling, sounds like a song. I should try to catch Coco in action and record a video. I took some more pictures and this time with a real camera so the picture should be sharper. So, here's a better look to get more of Coco's features








This one shows that there is a good amount of grey on head.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here are the traits of a male 
verry voiceterious 
mimicks sounds and talks 
bops there head up and down 
taps furniture like a woodpecker 
the only true method of knowing if it is male or female is a dna


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Unless the color is deceiving you have a Cinnamon Male. Very pretty!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The face color looks male but there are other signs too. It looks to me like he has solid-colored feathers on his rump which is a sign of a mature male! Females and juveniles will have barred feathers there. Mature males also have solid-colored feathers under their tail and wings, while females and juveniles have stripes/bars under the tail and spots under the wings. There are some mutations where it's difficult to detect these markings, but Coco isn't one of these "problem" colors so it will be very easy to tell with him.


----------

